# Mashed yellow summer squash...hmmm



## pmeheran (Jan 4, 2012)

We had some yellow summer squash left over last night.  My wife suggested I make mashed squash, like potatoes.  I thought "ugh, like at the school cafeteria!"  But, like a good husband, I didn't say a word and tried to show a little enthusiasm.  She did, however, make a interesting suggestion.  After boiling and mashing and putting butter on to melt in,  put the french fried onions into it from the carton we had on the table. It should improve the texture.  Now it goes into the the oven on a moderate heat level. Oh, and we put shredded sharp cheddar on top to melt in.  I hope it turns out alright.

I know this is not the typical one ounce of this and two cups of that, but it is a primordial recipe that is, it is an experiment. Some of the other recipes I reviewed, used those questionable boxed stove top stuffings for a topping.  We thought melted sharp cheddar would be beddar.


----------



## Zhizara (Jan 4, 2012)

It sounds pretty good.  Let us know how it was.


----------



## Greg Who Cooks (Jan 4, 2012)

I like the way you're thinking! There's nothing better than experimenting with your own original ideas.

The mashed squash a la potato style idea sounds good enough on its own even befroe you thought up adding the FFO.


----------



## DaveSoMD (Jan 4, 2012)

FFO and cheese.. can't go wrong with those ingredients!!!


----------



## pmeheran (Jan 5, 2012)

pmeheran said:


> We had some yellow summer squash left over last night.  My wife suggested I make mashed squash, like potatoes.  I thought "ugh, like at the school cafeteria!"  But, like a good husband, I didn't say a word and tried to show a little enthusiasm.  She did, however, make a interesting suggestion.  After boiling and mashing and putting butter on to melt in,  put the french fried onions into it from the carton we had on the table. It should improve the texture.  Now it goes into the the oven on a moderate heat level. Oh, and we put shredded sharp cheddar on top to melt in.  I hope it turns out alright.
> 
> I know this is not the typical one ounce of this and two cups of that, but it is a primordial recipe that is, it is an experiment. Some of the other recipes I reviewed, used those questionable boxed stove top stuffings for a topping.  We thought melted sharp cheddar would be beddar.




Well, it turned just fine.  It was much much better than my school cafeteria's version.  It went something like this:

First boil squash pieces till very soft, the boiling should not be very violent.

Then mash and put in casserole dish.  Mix in a generous handfull of french fried onions.  Put some pats of butter, salt and pepper on top.  Preheat the oven to about 250 degrees, then put dish in and allow time for butter to melt in.  The mix seemed to firm up a bit.

Lastly, generously put shredded sharp cheddar on top and place in oven to melt cheese.  I left it in long enough to form a bit of crust on the cheese.

Now serve.  It turned out to be a good way to be frugal and use up some leftovers.


----------



## jennyema (Jan 5, 2012)

Still trying to wrap my head around _mashing_ summer squash ???....


----------



## Skittle68 (Jan 5, 2012)

I never would have thought to mash summer squash, but if I were to put cheese on it I would probably use Parmesan.


----------



## pmeheran (Jan 5, 2012)

jennyema said:


> Still trying to wrap my head around _mashing_ summer squash ???....



The yellow squash I used is much like young zucchini,  less starchy than a crook neck squash.  The french fried onions, supplied some needed texture and the breading on the onions probably acted a little like a thickener.  The sharp cheddar on top seemed like a good tasty thing to add.  In short it was a successful attempt at using up leftovers.


----------



## PattY1 (Jan 13, 2012)

I have a recipe called Squash Patties. It uses mashed squash, onion, salt, pepper, sugar, egg, flour and milk. Mix the batter and fry like potato patties.


----------



## Timothy (Jan 14, 2012)

I've mashed up summer squash with potatoes before. It's delicious with lots of butter and black pepper.

I've seen a lot of cheese topped squash casseroles. That's a popular dish where I live.


----------



## babetoo (Jan 14, 2012)

PattY1 said:


> I have a recipe called Squash Patties. It uses mashed squash, onion, salt, pepper, sugar, egg, flour and milk. Mix the batter and fry like potato patties.


 

those sound wonderful, i would leave out the sugar and use as little of flour and milk as i could. a nice way to eat more vegetables. might do tonight with the left over acorn squash . thanks.


----------

